# Weathering With Rust



## ogauge47 (Nov 6, 2009)

New page on my website:
Lucas's O-Gauge Train Site - Modeling Tips
For anyone who does not like clicking on links:

WEATHERING WITH RUST

To weather an item with rust, I follow these steps:

1) Get any other weathering (in our case, anything which is not rust) out of the way. Examples of this would be grime and dust.

2) Get a medium sized paint brush and make sure the bristles are dry.

3) Get what ever paint you are going to use ready for use. The object here is to give it a nice accent of rust, not a coating. I dry-brush models for rust, meaning to paint the model using only a hint of paint of the dry brush. If the paint is in a bottle shake the bottle, and there should be a little paint on the cap. This is what you should use, to make sure you do not use a lot at one time.

4) Put just a little of the brush in the paint-coated cap. Start to go from the bottom up. On edges you brush in a sideways fashion, so that the paint shows on the edges. I would do a light coat and go back to it later. Start going up on the model. Rust is not very heavy on vertical surfaces, so you should only highlight details where rust could occur.

5) On the roof of your item, depending on it's age, should be weathered rather heavily for older items, lighter on newer cars. The center of the items roof should be the most weathered part of the car. To simulate rust of a roof use the brush and put a little bit more paint and dab it with the paintbrush going straight down. If you get any paint anywhere else on the car while doing this DO NOT TOUCH IT! If you try to wipe it p, more than likely you will just smear the paint. Once again you should highlight any detail on the roof, as on a coil car, the stacking brackets.

6) After that you are basically done, Now you can go back and touch up on any details which you may think are lacking.

sample


----------

